# What is your mood RIGHT NOW?



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

What is your mood at this moment?


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Neutral...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Neutral.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Other. I feel ambivalent.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

I feel neutral right now. This morning I was blissfully happy.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Where is the "caffeine high" answer?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

neutral


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I've taken my meds on an empty stomach.. so currently.. I'm sick.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm too tired to feel much right now. Need to get some sleep...


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

anxious =ll


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

I feel a little irritated


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Severly Depressed


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Kinda down.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

neutral but that's bound to change within the second :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

a little better than neutral


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Becky said:


> neutral but that's bound to change within the second :lol


Pretty much the same except I'm depressed... my mood doesn't seem to stay in one spot for more than a few hours :hide


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Pretty damn pissed.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I feel very sad.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I have a nasty headache so i feel like biting steel. Usualy, my mood is either sad or angry.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

ambivalent and tired but can't sleep.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

I feel a lot of things, but unfortunately, I feel so ****ing broken.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Neutral/ indifferent


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I've never felt more &quot;down&quot;.


----------



## NeuroticJester94 (Jan 20, 2015)

Down, Very Down


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

slightly optimistic... don't know how long this is going to last though.


----------

